# Bike rental in Ghent (Belgium)



## Fietslogies (7 Jul 2009)

Ghent presents 9 shops and organisations where you may rent quality bicycles.

Jomasport
Koningin Fabiolalaan 7
9000 Gent (next to Gent-Sint-Pieters railway station) 
T. + 32 9 222 62 87
F. + 32 9 222 69 47
e-mail: jomasport@skynet.be 
www.jomasport.be (available in Dutch only) 
Opening hours
Mondays: 13:00 > 18:30
From Tuesday to Friday: 08:30 > 12:30 & 13:30 > 18:30
Saturdays: 08:30 > 12:30 & 13:00 > 18:00
Prices from € 10,95 on and depending on the number of days and the type of bicycle (hybrids, Brompton folding models, motorized bicycles, children's bikes, ...) 
Pricelist : http://www.jomasport.be/verhuring.php?page=prijslijst
Capacity : ?

Biker
Steendam 16
9000 Gent (center) 
T. + 32 9 224 29 03
F. + 32 9 234 29 44
e-mail: biker-botterman@skynet.be 
http://www.bikerfietsen.net/ (available in Dutch only) 
Opening hours
From Monday to Saturday: 09:00 > 12:30 & 13:30 > 18:00
Prices
Day: € 9
Half a day: € 6,50
Capacity : 20 Bicycles
Mainly individual rental. Batavus and other quality brands.

Sint-Pieters Station
Koningin Maria-Hendrikaplein
9000 Gent
T. + 32 9 241 22 24
F. + 32 9 241 22 07
http://www.b-rail.be/nat/E/practical/petsbikesbags/bikerenting/index.php
Opening hours
every day: 07:00 > 20:00
Prices
Day: € 9,50
Half a day: € 6,50
Deposit: € 12,50 / bicycle
Capacity : 35 Bicycles
Mainly individual rental. Tickets can be purchased in every Belgian railway station up to 1 month in advance.

De Ligfiets Gent 
Lange Violettestraat 49 
9000 Gent (center) 
T. + 32 9 223 44 96 
e-mail: info@ligfiets.be 
www.deligfiets.be (available in Dutch only) 
Opening hours
From sunday to wednesday : only by appointment
Thursday and friday: 14:00 > 20:00 
Saturday: 10:00 > 17:00 
Prices 
Day: € 25 
Only recumbents! Reservation is recommended.

Max Mobiel vzw
Voskenslaan 27
9000 Gent
(behind Gent-Sint-Pieters railway station)
T. + 32 9 242 80 46
F. + 32 9 242 80 49
e-mail: max-mobiel@gent.be
www.max-mobiel.be/ (available in Dutch only)
Opening hours
From Monday to Friday: 07:00 > 18:45
Prices
Day: € 7,50
Half a day: € 6
week: € 15
month: € 20
Deposit: € 30 / bicycle
Capacity : 100 Bicycles
For groups the bikes are taken to the point of departure.

trans-fair
Ateljee vzw Gent
Meulestedekaai 1
9000 Gent (north)
T. + 32 9 259 26 53
F. + 32 9 259 05 01
e-mail: info@trans-fair.be
www.trans-fair.be (available in Dutch only)
Opening hours
During office hours
Closed on Saturdays & Sundays
Prices
Price quote available upon request
Capacity : 200 Bicycles
Groups only. By arrangement. For groups of 10 people or more, the bikes are taken to the point of departure.

Stereo Type
Oude Scheldestraat 14
9000 Gent (center)
T. + 32 474 37 06 66
www.cafe-stereotype.be (available in Dutch and English)
Opening hours
From 1/4 until 1/10
Every dag: < 10:00
closing dag: Monday
From 2/10 until 31/03
From Monday to Friday: < 17:00
Saturday & Sunday: < 10:00
Only special bikes such as choppers and cruisers! Basman 346, Nirve, Elektra, Schwinn, Felt.
Prices
Day: € 30 
Half a day: € 20 
Deposit: € 100 
Tandem
Day: € 60 
Half a day: € 40 
Deposit: € 200

PDG Bikestore
Baarledorpstraat 29
9031 Gent (Drongen-Baarle)
T. + 32 9 282 94 98
F. + 32 9 330 96 99
www.pdgbikestore.be (available in Dutch only)
Opening hours
From Tuesday to Saturday: 09:00 > 12:00 & 13:00 > 18:30
Saturday: > 18:00
Prices
Day: € 10,95
Capacity : 30 Bicycles
Free delivery on site for 8 bicycles or more.

Het Verzet BVBA
Nieuwstraat 41
9800 Deinze (Astene), 15 km southeast of Gent
T. + 32 9 380 27 20
F. + 32 9 380 44 86
e-mail: info@hetverzet.be
www.hetverzet.be (available in Dutch only)
Opening hours
Monday: 09:30 > 19:30
Tuesday, Thursday & Friday: 09:30 > 18:30
Saturday: 08:30 > 18:00
Winter: appropriate times
Wednesday & Sunday: Only rental for groups by appointment
Prices
Bicycle: € 10,95 / day
Mountainbike: € 15,95 / day
Tandem: € 23,95 / day
Capacity : 200 Bicycles
Rental for longer periods possible
If 20 bicycles or more are hired, they can be delivered free to the starting point. Service points in Gent (Afsnee), Maarkedal (Schorisse, Flemish Ardennes) and Zwalm.


----------

